# This.



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, some of you are going to be completely shocked by what I have to say, so brace yourselves.

The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.

When you quote someone else's reply, and merely add, "This," to it, what are you saying?

_This is how I feel?

This is stupid?

This is a great idea?

This kind of thinking is what makes me want to shoot people in the head?_

Um, so anyway...Honestly, was clicking the "Reply" button so much of a chore that you're not left with enough energy to throw a few words together to indicate some kind of opinion or meaning?

/Rant over.

Now I need to go prepare myself for the onslaught of "This" replies from dumb-asses trying to amuse themselves...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, some of you are going to be completely shocked by what I have to say, so brace yourselves.
> 
> The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.
> 
> ...



10  char


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 24, 2010)

I completely agree... Well said


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> 10  char



There are two odd things about your post, L4L.

1. Your post consists of eight characters, not ten.

2. The email notification I received for a reply to this thread showed you quoting me, and replying, as predicted, only with, "This." It must have let you post that or else it couldn't have sent me a message saying you posted it... And I was going to reply to your reply with, "Thanks, L4L, I knew I could count on you! "


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, some of you are going to be completely shocked by what I have to say, so brace yourselves.
> 
> The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.
> 
> ...




That?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, some of you are going to be completely shocked by what I have to say, so brace yourselves.
> 
> The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.
> 
> ...



Here?


----------



## firetender (Oct 24, 2010)

Here, this might help: www.thestoryofthis.net


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Or this:  http://tinyurl.com/thewordtthis


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, some of you are going to be completely shocked by what I have to say, so brace yourselves.
> 
> The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.
> 
> ...



This is great.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 24, 2010)

Those?





......


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Now I need to go prepare myself for the onslaught of "This" replies from dumb-asses trying to amuse themselves



Is this really necessary?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Is this really necessary?



This is not.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Is this really necessary?





lightsandsirens5 said:


> This is not.



Maybe "Not this."

Still not a complete thought.  Slightly more clear than just "This."


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Is this really necessary?



No, it wasn't really necessary. It wasn't really necessary for me to go to the grocery store this afternoon, either, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to become an EMT, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to get my hair cut three weeks ago, but I did that, too.

In fact, I think the only _necessary_ things I've done lately were breathing, eating, and sleeping.

That being said, I can tell you I had a lot more fun posting that tongue-in-cheek comment than I did any of those other unnecessary things I mentioned. And I assume that everyone who saw that, and lived up to it, had just as much fun teasing me. That's why I did it, to let anyone know that I'd be fine if they wanted to poke a little fun at me in light of my "rant". What's life without a little fun now and then?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

*Cool story bro!*



JJR512 said:


> No, it wasn't really necessary. It wasn't really necessary for me to go to the grocery store this afternoon, either, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to become an EMT, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to get my hair cut three weeks ago, but I did that, too.
> 
> In fact, I think the only _necessary_ things I've done lately were breathing, eating, and sleeping.
> 
> That being said, I can tell you I had a lot more fun posting that tongue-in-cheek comment than I did any of those other unnecessary things I mentioned. And I assume that everyone who saw that, and lived up to it, had just as much fun teasing me. That's why I did it, to let anyone know that I'd be fine if they wanted to poke a little fun at me in light of my "rant". What's life without a little fun now and then?



cool story bro!







It wasn't necessary for you to join EMTLIFE either was it


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2010)

sandiegoemt7 said:


> or this:  http://tinyurl.com/thewordtthis



You!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Is *this* really necessary?





JJR512 said:


> No, it wasn't really necessary. It wasn't really necessary for me to go to the grocery store this afternoon, either, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to become an EMT, but I did that, too. It also wasn't necessary for me to get my hair cut three weeks ago, but I did that, too.
> 
> In fact, I think the only _necessary_ things I've done lately were breathing, eating, and sleeping.
> 
> That being said, I can tell you I had a lot more fun posting that tongue-in-cheek comment than I did any of those other unnecessary things I mentioned. And I assume that everyone who saw that, and lived up to it, had just as much fun teasing me. That's why I did it, to let anyone know that I'd be fine if they wanted to poke a little fun at me in light of my "rant". What's life without a little fun now and then?



Did you not notice *this*?


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Did you not notice *this*?



I noticed what you wrote, yes. If you intended some meaning to be magically conveyed into my brain other than the meaning explicitly expressed by the words you wrote, then no, I didn't notice that. In any event, I suspect the moment has passed by now. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I noticed what you wrote, yes. If you intended some meaning to be magically conveyed into my brain other than the meaning explicitly expressed by the words you wrote, then no, I didn't notice that. In any event, I suspect the moment has passed by now. Sorry I missed it.



We're not talking about *it* we're talking about *this*.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I noticed what you wrote, yes. If you intended some meaning to be magically conveyed into my brain other than the meaning explicitly expressed by the words you wrote, then no, I didn't notice that. In any event, I suspect the moment has passed by now. Sorry I missed it.



Missed this? 

It is just as incomplete as this. Does this make any sense? It doesn't. It is this in terms of subject. This it confuse you yet?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2010)

I just have to say I've never been confused by what someone meant when they posted "This", "That", "Not this" or any other variation of the short reply.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> We're not talking about *it* we're talking about *this*.



_We_ are not talking about anything. _You_ are apparently talking about something, and I am completely failing to comprehend whatever that might be. Give it a miss is what I say.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Missed this?
> 
> It is just as incomplete as this. Does this make any sense? It doesn't. It is this in terms of subject. This it confuse you yet?



"But then this seagull came, and it was this is this, and that is that, and... "


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> _We_ are not talking about anything. _You_ are apparently talking about something, and I am completely failing to comprehend whatever that might be. Give it a miss is what I say.



I do not believe he was talking about just "anything". I think he was talking about_* this*_ in particular.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Missed this?
> 
> It is just as incomplete as this. Does this make any sense? It doesn't. It is this in terms of subject. This it confuse you yet?



The only thing that confused me was your last question; I understood everything else you wrote just fine. Keep in mind, I didn't say anything at all about being _complete_. All I asked for was a few words put together to indicate some kind of opinion or meaning. "Sorry I missed it" holds up to that test in my own opinion, as does everything you just said, except for your last question.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I think he was talking about_* this*_ in particular.



Exactly it was as clear as *this*.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> _We_ are not talking about anything. _You_ are apparently talking about something, and I am completely failing to comprehend whatever *that* might be. Give *it* a miss is what I say.



Yes we are talking about something. We are talking about this. 

We are NOT talking about that!

So stop talking about it!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Keep in mind, I didn't say anything at all about being _complete_.





> The word "this", by itself, is _not_ a sentence. Not even if you put a period immediately after it.



*This* indicates you did!


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I do not believe he was talking about just "anything". I think he was talking about_* this*_ in particular.





medic417 said:


> Exactly it was as clear as *this*.



Well, I'm glad it was clear to someone. Again, give it a miss is what I say. At this point—well, several points back, really—I'm perfectly happy to just call it a loss and forget about it, since you clearly have no intention of explaining whatever it was you meant in preference of just continuing the nonsense. And at this point, no explanation would be worth the effort it'd take you to give, the moment is so far gone. So really, just give it a miss. You got me, you stumped me. Good for you. :applause:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Well, I'm glad it was clear to someone. Again, give it a miss is what I say. At this point—well, several points back, really—I'm perfectly happy to just call it a loss and forget about it, since you clearly have no intention of explaining whatever it was you meant in preference of just continuing the nonsense. And at this point, no explanation would be worth the effort it'd take you to give, the moment is so far gone. So really, just give it a miss. You got me, you stumped me. Good for you. :applause:



Is *this* some type of joke to you?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Is *this* some type of joke to you?



perhaps this is what you thought we were talking about? (notice you can actually click on *that* "this")


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *This* indicates you did!



What you quoted from me indicates that the word by itself is not a complete sentence; however, that quote does _not_ indicate that a complete sentence is necessarily what I'm asking for.

In other words, just because I say, "It doesn't look like it's going to rain today," it doesn't necessarily mean that I want it to rain today. The statement is just an observation.

I never actually asked for anything at all, although I did come close by implying that I'd like "a few words [thrown] together to indicate some kind of opinion or meaning" at a minimum.

I didn't ask for anything because I have no right to expect anything. Nobody here is going to change the way they post on the internet just because I say I don't like it. But I _do_ have the right to complain about it, if I feel like wasting the time to do so.

I have never once heard a person say out loud only the word "this" to indicate agreement with, or support of, something that another person has just said out loud. If it doesn't seem to make sense in oral communication, I don't see why it should seem to some people to make sense in written communication.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Is *this* some type of joke to you?



Not even close. I thought you and medic417 were the ones perpetrating the joking here.



Lifeguards For Life said:


> perhaps this is what you thought we were talking about? (notice you can actually click on *that* "this")


Since you pointed it out, I noticed it's a link, as you requested. I didn't click it, though. I firmly believe that if someone can't make their point to me directly, I'm not going to make any effort to go figure it out for myself.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I firmly believe that if someone can't make their point to me directly, I'm not going to make any effort to go figure it out for myself.



*That* explains alot.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel like _*this*_ is in the shadow of an omnipotent moderator.


Afraid *this* has to end sometime.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 24, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I feel the omnipotent energy of a moderator lurking near by.
> 
> 
> Afraid *this* has to end sometime.



agreed. *this* thread is more directionless than this thread. (100% directionless thread)


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I feel like _*this*_ is in the shadow of an omnipotent moderator.



There's never one around when I actually want one (like now).


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2010)

But *this* thread is much more entertaining than *that* thread.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 24, 2010)

Locking _this _thread.


----------

